#  Der kleine Patient >   Kopfweh, heißer Kopf, aber kein Fieber ... >

## zimtstern

Hallo zusammen, 
mein Sohn, 6 Jahre, jammert in letzter Zeit öfter über einen heißen Kopf. 
"Heiß" ist er aber anscheinenend nur innen drin und zwar in der Mitte der Stirn.  
Er sagt, dass er beim Laufen etc. wenn er die Beine bewegt, keine Kopfschmerzen hat; wenn er aber mit Autos spielt oder vielleicht nur auf der Couch liegt, dann kriegt er innen drin einen heißen Kopf. Fieber hat er aber keines.  :Huh?:  
Was kann das sein? bzw. zu welchem Arzt soll ich gehen - Hausarzt ist immer so eine Sache ... 
Kann es auch psychisch sein? 
Danke für Eure Hilfe und Meinungen. 
LG
Zimtstern.

----------


## Christiane

Kleiner Tipp: führt mal für 4 Wochen ein Tagebuch, in dem ihr aufschreibt, wann (Tageszeit) und in welchen Situationen ihm heiß wird. Schreibt auch auf, was er vorher gegessen hat. Evl werden dann Zusammenhänge erkennbar. Ist er eigentlich schon auf Unverträglichkeiten getestet worden?

----------


## Mier

bester Zimtstern, 
Ich habe mit meinem sohn schon seit einem Jahr ein ähnliches Problem und möchte gerne wissen ob Sie schon heraus gefunden haben woran es lag und welchem Artzt Sie mir da empfehlen können. Danke. Mier aus Holland

----------


## kaya

Hallo Zimtstern, 
wenn´s mein Sohn wäre, würde ich mir vom Kinderarzt einen Termin für ein MRT besorgen lassen.
Wenn es psychisch wäre, warum sollte er die Beschwerden nur in bestimmten Situationen äußern?  
Aber vielleicht kann hier StarBuG mal hilfreich zur Seite stehen?

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo 
leider kann man solch eine Frage nicht befriedigend über das Internet beantworten.
Ich würde mal mit deinem Kinderarzt sprechen.
Vielleicht ist "heiß im Kopf" ja seine Umschreibung für Kopfschmerzen.
Ein Tagebuch ist sicher eine sinnvolle Sache und sollte geführt werden. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------

